# There is no @ symbol on my Spanish keyboard



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I use the Spanish keyboard layout and the @ does not appear in Word. Does anyone know how put it there? Also, I can't find the character map; it seems like it's not on this computer. I'm new to XP, though. Where might the character map be?


Thanks


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*1. How to launch the Character Map:*

• Press *Windows Key + R*, type *charmap*, press *OK*.


*2. What to do if above command doesn't work:*

• Press *Windows Key + R*, type *appwiz.cpl*, press *OK*.

• Click on *Add/Remove Windows Components *(third button on the left pane).

• Select *Accessories and Utilities*, and then press on the *Details *button.

• Select *Accessories*, and then press again on the *Details *button.

• Check the box next to *Character Map*.

• Press *OK*. Press *OK* again.

• Press *Next*. Press *Finish*.

• Close the Add/Remove Programs Wizard.


*3. How to insert a symbol in MS Word:*

• Go to the *Insert *menu, and click on *Symbol*. If you do not see Symbol in the drop-down menu, click on Insert twice, to unfold the whole menu.

• On the *Symbols *tab, make sure you are viewing the right *Font *you intend using. To insert a symbol from your font currently in use in your document, click the down arrow on the right side of the Font box and select *(normal text)*; this is actually the first from the top of the list.

• Select the symbol you want, click *Insert*, and then click *Close*.


A couple of questions for you:
a. Can you type *@ *anywhere except MS Word, or not at all?
b. Some localized keyboard layouts have *@ *(SHIFT + 2) and *" *(SHIFT + ') swapped.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

I can type the @ right now; it's only on Word that I can't find it. I did find the character map, though.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, now you can type *@* everywhere but MS Word - right?
In Word, you have to use the Insert Symbol approach - right?
In all other programs, you type *@* by pressing SHIFT+2 - right?


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

*Yes.*

Sorry it took so long. Those statements are all correct.

What can I do?


----------

